
Show HN: An easier to read version of California's privacy law (CCPA) - uxamanda
https://hq.services/blog/ccpa-full-text-with-amendments
======
uxamanda
Decided to put together a (hopefully!) more readable version of the legal text
of CCPA.

Felt that the one on the .gov site [0] that was lacking even basic indentation
was a bit hard to follow! :)

Not exactly light reading for a Friday night, so also put together a tl;dr if
you are just curious what the new law covers! [1]

[0]
[https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billCompareClient.x...](https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billCompareClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180AB375)
[1] [https://hq.services/blog/intro-to-ccpa](https://hq.services/blog/intro-
to-ccpa)

